# (H) Nurgle Deathguard Army (W) $$$



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to sell off my Nurgle Deathguard army. Most models are unpainted, although almost all have conversions on them. Willing to sell for half of RRP. I calculate RRP is approx $500 AUD, so $250 AUD ONO (+ postage). As of 4 January, this is 165 GBP, 200 EU and 258 USD.

1 x undercoated (black) Typhus (Picture with Terminators)









5 x unpainted, heavily sculpted Terminators









7 x painted plague bearers









3 x unpainted plague bearers

7 x unpainted, slightly sculpted Chaos Marines









Painted Rhino









Unpainted Rhino









Unpainted Land Raider (missing side cannons)


















I'd prefer to sell as whole, and if so I'd also chuck in a big bag of Chaos sprues (including Chaos possessed and marines) and a whole heap of other bits.

And finally, if you were interested, I also have a half build 'Nurgle Necron' army. See more here and an example is here.

I'm based in Australia, so if you're interested I can get a postage estimate.

Thanks for looking.

Cheers,
Kieran


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

If the aforementioned price doesn't suit you, feel free to name your price!


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally bump before this army is sent to the dreaded lands of ebay... Make me an offer!


----------

